# الاعمال المساحية فى المشروعات الإنشائية



## محمدسامى حسن (6 فبراير 2016)

*
"فى البداية بشكر كل إنسان علمنى حاجة فى حياتى "

**موضوعنا اليوم عن **الاعمال المساحية فى المشروعات الإنشائية
وهتكلم من خلال خبرتى الصغيرة

وهحاول يكون كلامى موضح بالصور

*فى بداية اى عمل مساحى أهم شئ نستلمه هى نقاط المساحة "x.y.z"
ونتأكد ان النقاط مفهاش مشاكل سواء فى المنسوب او الشرقيات والشماليات
والتأكد من صحة scale factor
ولو فى محضر استلام من مكتب مساحة او بلدية يكون افضل
ويجب المحافظة على النقاط وتامينها بخرسانة 
ومن الافضل نستخدم بريزم بترايبود افضل او مينى بريزم بترايبود افضل من البار لان البار ممكن يتعرض للثنى او اتجاه يفرق عن الاخر بسبب عدم استقامت البار

ودى بعض الصور التوضيحية 










*











_____________________________________________

*نقوم باستلام اللوحات وتوجيها بصورة صحيحة 
واستلام حدود المبنى ورفع ميزانية شبكية من اجل حصر كميات الحفر والردم ومعرفة منسوب ارض المشروع وعلاقتها بما يجاورها من منشأت وطرق 
ونقوم بتوقيع اماكن الجسات "بغرض تحديد مسوب التأسيس"

_________________________________________________

الوصول لمنسوب التأسيس المطلوب سواء بالقطع او بالردم 
ومراعاة تاثير عملية الدمك ع المنسوب حسب طبيعة الارض صلبة لا تتاثر بالدمك بشكل ملحوظ ام رملية وتتاثر بالهبوط
ويفضل ان يكون المنسوب نسبة الخطأ المسموح به صغيرة حتى تسهل الاعمال التالية 





















_______________________________________________

قبل البدء فى اى عمل مساحى يجب التأكد من ضبط افقية الجهاز 





المرحلة التالية هى عمل الريجة"الخنزيرة"ومنها اكسات توقيع القواعد العادية 

وهى القواعد العادية قد تكون قواعد منفصلة او لبشة
ويتم توقيعا توقيع صريح لو لبشة 
او بوجود الخنزيرة يتم توقيعها عن طريق الاكسات 
ومن الممكن التاكد من صحة اماكن القواعد عن طريق عمل اسبيلت لها حتى لو نقطتين كروس لكل قاعدة
وبعد توقيع القواعد يتم ظبط منسوب الصب المطلوب

































__________________________________________________ ________________________

المرحلة التالية وهى القواعد المسلحة ويمكن توقيعها كنقاط مباشرة كل قاعدة ثلاث نقاط 
او بستخدام الاكسات وعمل اسبيلت لها هى الاخرى ومقارنتها باللوح 
ومن الممكن توقيع رقاب الاعمدة على القواعد العادية حتى نتقادى ترحيل اى عمود




















________________________

بعد صب القواعد المسلحة ياتى دور رقاب الاعمدة وتوقيعها هى الاخرى باى طريقة متفق عليها ووضع منسوب صب المطلوب ليها ويكون موضح للصنايعى اثناء الصب حيث لايكون زائد او ناقص عن المنسوب المطلوب ومن الممكن التاكد من راسية الاعمدة عن طريق رقع اركان العمود من اعلى الخشب 
حسب جودة الشغل المطلوبة 

























____________________________________________

وبعد عزل رقاب الاعمدة بيتم عزلها 
وتقسيم طبقات الردم حسب الكود ومن الممكن ان ىقوم التشيك عليها من المساح 
حتى الوصول لمنيسوب تاسيس عادية الميدات






بعد ذلك بيتم عمل الميدات العادية من الممكن توقيعها مساحيا او قياس بالمترطبقا للمخطط والابعاد الموضحة عليه وظبط منسوب الصب الخاص بها يليها الميدات المسلحة وتوقيعا هى الاخرى بالاجهزة المساحية او بالابعاد الموضحة ع المخطط














صورة توضح الميدة المسلحة 














*يتم الردم بين الميدات حتى الوصول لمنسوب تاسيس بلاطة الدور الارضى
ويتم ضبط منسوب الخرسانة العادية باى طريقة من الممكن وضع استيكات تساوى منسوب الصب
وبعد صب العادية يتم وضع استيكات لمنسوب صب المسلحة
















___________________________________

*
*يليها توقيع اعمدة الدور الاول سواء عن طريق الاكسات او نقاط صريحة 
او اوفسيت من قطاع العمود لسهولة توقيع النقاط
ومن الممكن التشييك على استقامتها برفع اعلى زوايا العمود 
ووضع منسوب صب خاص بها كما ذكرنا فى رقاب الاعمدة





ثم التجهيز لاعمال السقف بوضع شيرب متعارف عليه مع النجار وليكن اعلى متر من منسوب التشطيب لظبط منسوب السقف

F.F.L+1





ثم ضبط ومراجعة منسوب السقف بعد فرد الخشب ووضع نقاط الحدود والفتحات بالسقف سواء توقيعها نقاط صريحة او اوفسيت من الحدود 


وبكده اكون نهيت معلوماتى البسيطة من خبرتى المحدودة 
اتمنى من كل من يمر بالموضوع سواء استفاد او لا 
انه يدعى لأبنة عمتى "نهى إبراهيم"بالرحمة والمغفرة وان الله يسكنها فسيح جناته

وجزاكم الله خيرا*
​


----------



## mr_1811 (6 فبراير 2016)

*يارب يرحمها ويغفرلها ويسكنها فسيح الجنات
يارب يحشرها مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء
هى وجميع اموات المسلمين

**ويجزاك خير على ماقدمت من مجهود*​


----------



## Eng.zeky (9 فبراير 2016)

_*يارب يرحمها ويغفرلها ويسكنها فسيح الجنات
يارب يحشرها مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء
هى وجميع اموات المسلمين

وجزاك الله خيرا*_​


----------



## أحمد هنون (21 فبراير 2016)

موضوع كويس


----------



## كمال المجالي (22 فبراير 2016)

شرح جميل وتوثيق رائع ومتابعه احترافية لخطوات العمل ..قد يكون العمل المساحي لا يحتمل الخطأ ابداً وهذا يتطلب جهد مستمر ودائم ومتابعة لجميع الاعمال لكون المساح هو المتهم الاول في كل خطأ يحدث .مع العلم ان هناك اخطاء تظهر يكشفها المساح منها التصميم وعمل بعض اعمال الطوبار والحديد .كما ان عمل المساعد للمساح مهم جداً .المساح عليه دراسة المخططات بشكل دقيق بكل التفاصيل والانتباه لكل قياس .
كل الشكر وخالص امنيات التوفيق في عملك وكل الاحترام .


----------



## geography33 (23 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى عامر (6 مارس 2016)

اللهم ارحمها واعف عنها واغفر لها
مشكور هلى هذا الشرح الشيق


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (16 فبراير 2017)

تم تجديد الرابط


----------



## fawaz1995 (29 أبريل 2018)

كنت عايز اعمل بحث كامل عن اهمية قسم المساحه في الانشاءات والتشطيبات المعماريه
او تقرير عن تطور اجهزة الموازين مع ذكر الاكثر استخداما وسبب انتشار الاجهزه الصيني داخل السوق المساحي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

